# Logitech F310 gamepad configuration for mupen64plus



## irkkaaja (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a Logitech F310 USB gamepad. It's actually part of the reason I switched to FreeBSD in the first place, since it works under FreeBSD but not Linux (yes, really, and yes, I tried lots of things). I wanted to use it with the mupen64plus emulator, but mupen doesn't have a way to configure devices; you have to come up with a file yourself.

After extensive trial and error, I came up with this:


```
Start = "button(9)"
Z Trig = "button(3)"
B Button = "button(2)"
A Button = "button(1)"
C Button R = "axis(2+)"
C Button L = "axis(2-)"
C Button D = "axis(3+)"
C Button U = "axis(3-)"
R Trig = "button(5)"
L Trig = "button(4)"
Mempak switch = "key(44)"
Rumblepak switch = "key(46)"
# Analog axis configuration mappings
X Axis = "axis(0-,0+)"
Y Axis = "axis(1-,1+)"
```

which maps most of the buttons to where you'd reasonably expect -- the Z button is mapped to Y, which is really a whole lot more convenient than an ordinary N64 controller in my opinion. This can go in ~/.config/mupen64plus/mupen64plus.cfg or in /usr/local/share/mupen64plus/InputAutoConfig.ini, though I've only tried the former.

I don't have any problems, I'm just posting it here since apparently nobody had made a configuration for this controller in mupen before and I figure someone might find it useful.


----------

